# Will Audi ever build a coupe to rival the M3...?



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Discuss....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just seen a test between the M3 and RS5 on Top Gear bibnt go well for the RS


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

RS4? RS5? 
Presumably both were/are built to rival the M3. 
Then it's purely a matter of opinion whether they did/do.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I'd take the RS5 or RS4 over the M3 any day of the week, regardless of what the 2.5 minute clip on crap gear thought of it.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

richieshore said:


> I'd take the RS5 or RS4 over the M3 any day of the week, regardless of what the 2.5 minute clip on crap gear thought of it.


+1 the M3s one of the most bland looks cars available. Plus its badly tarnished with the "Drug Dealer" image


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The M3 has pretty much defined it's own genre, so it's hard for another manufacturer to knock it off the top. With the RS5, Audi have done what they do best - make a fast, efficient, clinical tool - in much the same way as they approached the supercar market with the R8. The appeal of the M3 is more than just going quick though, and it sounds like Audi have missed out on a lot of the fun-factor with the RS5 (maybe on purpose though, as it sounds like they've made an absolute missile in the process).

Given the choice, I'd probably lean towards the RS5 if I was buying, but I'm probably not the sort of driver who'd get the most out of an M3.


----------



## jonmartin (Feb 28, 2011)

I would take an Audi over an M3. Some people prefer the more menacing looks of the BMW, that's the only reason why I think some people don't like the Audi.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jonmartin said:


> I would take an Audi over an M3. Some people prefer the more menacing looks of the BMW, that's the only reason why I think some people don't like the Audi.


Not the traditional Audi oversteer and wooden steering then? (And no, having owned a "slightly modded" TT (including fitment of a Quaife LSD in the front that transformed the handling, and a B5 RS4, I'm in no way an Audi-hater - just realistic about the fact that it isn't just looks that are the "only reason" why people prefer BMW to Audi....  ).


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

clived said:


> jonmartin said:
> 
> 
> > I would take an Audi over an M3. Some people prefer the more menacing looks of the BMW, that's the only reason why I think some people don't like the Audi.
> ...


I think you meant understeer, but the point still remains valid.

I think lots of people will want the M3 over and above an RS5 because it's seen as the 'best' driver's car - and they see themselves as 'drivers'.

I think lots of people will want the M3 over and above an RS5 because it's seen as the 'best' driver's car - despite the fact that they will never be able to take advantage of it. (I'm including myself in this set btw.)

I think lots of people will want the Audi over the BMW because as soon as they hear the word 'quattro' they equate it with superior roadholding - and think it will make the car better.

I think lots of people will want the Audi over the BMW because, in their eyes, it looks prettier and the interior is a nicer place to be.

I think lots of differnt people buy lots of different cars for lots of different reasons.

But to go back to the original point, it depends what you mean by 'rival'. I love Audis and would have most over the comparable BM, but I'm under no illusions that they're better driver's cars.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I did indeed mean understeer Kell. It's obviously a word I use so rarely these days, it just wouldn't come out ;-)


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

i believe that the forthcoming RS3 gives the M3 a sound spanking on the acceleration front.

the M3 is the chariot of choice for chavs


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

hooting_owl said:


> i believe that the forthcoming RS3 gives the M3 a sound spanking on the acceleration front.
> 
> the M3 is the chariot of choice for chavs


emmm....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

hooting_owl said:


> i believe that the forthcoming RS3 gives the M3 a sound spanking on the acceleration front.
> 
> the M3 is the chariot of choice for chavs


Being fired out of a cannon gives the M3 a sound spanking on acceleration. Doesn't mean it's a nice experience ;-)

What are the respective 0-60, 0-100, 0-120 and in-gear times. If the RS3 is "spanking" the M3 (i.e. beating it by a considerable margin) it's going to be pretty quick- can you let us know the official times?

Good pont on the Chavs though - you *never* see any sort of Chaved up Audi ;-)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

clived said:


> Being fired out of a cannon gives the M3 a sound spanking on acceleration. Doesn't mean it's a nice experience ;-)


This sums it up very nicely. Audi are trying to compete on the spec sheet, but that doesn't mean they're making the better car. The M/RS market has always been about more than outright muscle. If you wanted that you'd just get an AMG.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

hooting_owl said:


> the M3 is the chariot of choice for chavs


 That was quite true in the past, but it seems that Audi is quickly becoming the new chaviot on our highways. Don't see too many m3s with chromed wing mirrors, and though I hate to agree with the buffoon clarkson, it is more often than not an Audi you see tailgating along the M25 these days.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Modern Audis are more likely to be driven aggressively in my experience... tailgating, sudden un-indicated lane changes, late braking, etc.

As for chavs, I don't think it's an issue for either marque with their new cars... It's the old ones that receive that treatment and I think the E46 M3 is still a little chavvier than the equivalent RS4. Although, this is probably more to do with their price and availability than anything else.


----------

